# Holy Toledo Batman! ELECTRO Lips!!!



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 20, 2008)

So, as I said, I got Electro from Neo Sci Fi yesterday for my first Back2Mac. It is lovely. I am obsessed with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So. I did a FOTD with electro today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and just in case you were wondering, Yes, I am watching the old reruns of Batman. So, I'm a nerd, at least I have fun, eh?

Hope y'all like it!

*Face*
Estee Lauder Equalizer Smart Makeup for Combo Skin in Rich Fawn 15
mixed with
MAC Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NW30
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in So Ceylon and Soft and Gentile
MAC Mineralize Blush in Nuance

*Lips*
MAC Brick LL
Electro l/s
Miss Dynamite d/g

*Eyes
*Estee Lauder Double Wear Mascara
MAC Nightfish fluidline (on upper lid)
Clinique Brow Powder in Soft Brown
MAC Wolf Pearlglide eyeliner (on waterline)
MAC Stowaways  Quad: Awash, Crest the Wave and Satin Taupe
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
MAC Mineral e/s 
and
MAC Sweet Liaison e/s suite (only the dark side in the crease)

Pictures:
























































Thanks for looking!! I know there were a ton of pictures...there was just great lighting and I love love love taking pictures...and not just of me, I swear I'm a photographer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CC/Comments/Questions etc. are welcome!!





PS: I just noticed that I look bald in some of the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I just have my hair pulled back. Its still there being annoyingly curly.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 20, 2008)

Those lips look amazing! I love that color on you!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow. Stunning!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Your eyes.
*dies*


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 20, 2008)

Electro looks superb on you.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

such a great look on you!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 20, 2008)

Lovely! I guess I shouldn't be afraid of Electro anymore!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

pretty look


----------



## Hilly (Oct 20, 2008)

I love this lip color!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

the lips go great with your skin tone


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ thanks to all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your eyes.
*dies*_

 








 You can't die! *revives* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_Lovely! I guess I shouldn't be afraid of Electro anymore!_

 
Hehe...don't be afraid! Electro is FUN!


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a pretty look. Your eyes are to die for. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 20, 2008)

Goooorgeous!!!


----------



## shootout (Oct 20, 2008)

Very pretty!
You have an amazing smile, and your eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 20, 2008)

you are beautiful.


----------



## nikki (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, Electro looks great on you!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 20, 2008)

That lip color is so beautiful on you.  It enhances your skin tone and eyes.  Wow!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 21, 2008)

Your eyes are stunning, electro is amazing on you, and you are gorgeous. That is all


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it, LOVE it, LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## koretta (Oct 21, 2008)

this l/s is your perfect color... amazing!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 21, 2008)

I cannot get over your eyes... so intense!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 21, 2008)

You have stunning eyes and that lipstick suits you perfectly!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ thanks guys!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 22, 2008)

pretty look!!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Oct 22, 2008)

your eyes are sooooo incredible! What an incredible color of green!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

You look stunning! Electro is sooo gorgeous on you


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 22, 2008)

yay! Now I don't feel so self conscious/like a complete fool wearing it in public. Although, I do still expect funny looks from some people


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

pretty look! :]


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

wholey crap...ur damn eyes...wow

great look love it


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 22, 2008)

That lipstick is so pretty. And your eyes are hypnotic, wow!


----------



## Jot (Oct 22, 2008)

oh you rock electro -makes me want to bust it out


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* 

 
_wholey crap...ur damn eyes...wow

great look love it_

 





 thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_That lipstick is so pretty. And your eyes are hypnotic, wow!_

 





 thanks! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 electro. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_oh you rock electro -makes me want to bust it out_

 
hehe! you totally should! It's so much fun. And wearing it under the fall reds now it super pretty for autumn b/c it makes this lovely darker orangey-red color.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm still searching for my HG orange lipstick. Was this it? I'll never know...

The color of your eyes are insanely intense.

One CC, more a comment really, but in these pics you seem to have a white border surrounding your mouth. Were you using a reverse lip liner?


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

That color is gorgeous on you! It makes your eyes really pop!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I'm still searching for my HG orange lipstick. Was this it? I'll never know...

The color of your eyes are insanely intense.

One CC, more a comment really, but in these pics you seem to have a white border surrounding your mouth. Were you using a reverse lip liner?_

 

hey! thanks for the CC. I totally noticed that white/purple line around my lips. Honestly, I have no idea what it is. I used a red lip liner and Electro (orange) lipstick with the orange dazzleglass over it. Nothing white or purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I could think of was reflection off my skin/foundation from the sun through my window (might look white/blue/purple?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's in almost all of the pictures. So, I'm still trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 23, 2008)

Your eyes are AMAZING!


----------



## rbella (Oct 23, 2008)

You are so beautiful!  I love you in this look and hate you at the same time for making me so jealous!!!  (I don't really hate you.)


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 23, 2008)

You have the most gorgeous smile! I love that lip color on you!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You are so beautiful!  I love you in this look and hate you at the same time for making me so jealous!!!  (I don't really hate you.)_

 
aww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hehe, if you think your jealous you should see me in the morning, apparently I look like a rabid werewolf...or so says my brother... but who believes brothers anyway???


----------



## ashley8119 (Oct 24, 2008)

your eyes are gorgeous. 
this post sold me on 'miss dynamite'. i ordered it today!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 25, 2008)

you ve got such a beautiful smile!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_your eyes are gorgeous. 
this post sold me on 'miss dynamite'. i ordered it today!_

 

hehe. yay! I'm glad you liked my look enough to try out Miss Dynamite! I'm sure you will love it!


----------

